# please recommend child-safe paint for children's bedrooms...



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm just starting research on this...but is low VOC all I need to look for? Anything else I need to be on the look out for? Brand recommendations??

Thanks!


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

When I painted our kitchen a few months ago I used a zero VOC paint made by Benjamin Moore called Natura. To be honest, I didn't do any research about it being specifically "kid safe" since I just wanted something that I could buy (semi) locally that was low VOC. It was pretty easy to use and didn't really have the smell I associate with paint. I have a small area that I still need to paint and I'll be comfortable using this with the windows shut. Here's the website for it: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/natura-zero-voc-interior-paint

The only thing I can think of offhand that you might want to be careful about in a child's room is disturbing OLD lead paint. If you're scraping off old paint and/or removing wallpaper and your home is an older one chances are that you could create lead dust from older paint jobs.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used the Benjamin Moore Natura paint recently too. It was my only non-VOC option short of ordering online and paying crazy shipping. Like the PP said, it really doesn't have that "paint" smell. Hardly any odor at all. For other options, AFM http://www.afmsafecoat.com/ and Bioshield http://www.bioshieldpaint.com/ are excellent companies. My mom has used their paints and finishes a lot. One of them would have been my first choice, but I can't get them locally (as in w/in 1500 miles...).


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We used the Sherwin Williams Harmony zero VOC. We were quite happy with it, as far as it compared to typical paint.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/harmony_interior_acrylic_latex/


----------



## wibble (Sep 29, 2012)

*ecos organic paints *have nursery paint that is certified to toys regs EN71:3 and independently tested for freedom from solvents, VOCs, formaldehyde - also Which? Best Buy. The only paint company to be given the British Allergy foundation Seal of Approval. 120 colours too & next day delivery. www.ecos.me.uk


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

We used SafeCoat: http://www.afmsafecoat.com/index.php

They say on their website:

"*How does Safecoat differ from other so-called environmental paints on the market?*
Other companies have introduced 'no odor' or 0 VOC (volatile organic compounds) paints, but none have been formulated with a view toward human health and the elimination of toxicity. These 'environmental' paints can have toxic ingredients exempt from government regulations. The fact that something has no VOC does not mean that it does not contain ingredients which are toxic (for example formaldehyde, ammonia, acetone or odor masking agents) or that it is free from offgassing. If it contains masking agents, then that's just another unnecessary chemical that is hiding whatever effects may be occurring from whatever is coming off the paint. We frequently receive letters and calls from customers who have used some other company's O VOC paint and still can't tolerate being in the room, because there is something coming off it to which they are sensitive. On the other hand, 99.9% of those using Safecoat tolerate it without any adverse effects when properly applied and cured."


----------

